# "West Michigan Delta Waterfowl's 1st Annual Traveling Decoy"



## bvd7

I think it would be a blast to hunt over a decoy like Bob, and this is a great idea. If he is near the Detroit area anytime during the season let me know. I will take him out.

I wonder if we might be able to barrow your idea to raise money for the MDHA webfoot chapter.


----------



## anon12162011

Here is a tentative tour schedule of Bob. We have scheduled all weekend dates, but you would most likely receive it somewhere around Thursday in the mail and would essentially have it from then until Monday's mail when it would HAVE to go out (unless you could deliver it in person to the next guy in some instances). Another thing to look at is if you know of other guys who are on here that want to hunt it one of the days of your posession, we can arrange that, we just need all their contact info and you would still be liable for shipping it out.

*Here is the tour schedule!*

*September 12th  Goose Hunt in West Michigan*
*September 13th  Goose Hunt in West Michigan*
*September 19th  Youth Waterfowl Hunt in Muskegon*
*September 20th  Another member Youth Waterfowl Hunt in W. MI*
*September 26th  Chapter Member Marc Curtis, Paradise UP Trip*

*October 3rd  Pending Reservation*
*October 10th  Casey Vandyke, Chapter Member North Dakota*
*October 17th  Chris Simpson, Bobs Creator*
*October 24th  Blazin Guns and company, MS Member and Delta Chair-Drummond Island*
*October 31st - Quaackwhacker MS Member*

*November 7th  Quack Wacker, MS and WMDW Member*
*November 14th  Shiawassee Kid*
*November 21st  Duck Commander 101, Southgate Area*
*November 28th  2Lman, Saginaw Bay Chapter of Delta Waterfowl Hunt*

*December 5th  BucknDuck, Saginaw Bay diver Hunt*
*December 12th  TSS Caddis and KLR, Alaska*
*December 19th  Reserved for travel time and rest for Bob*
*December 26th  David Fisher, Chapter Member, Boston Harbor Sea Duck Hunt*

*January 2nd  Pending Reservation*
*Janaury 3rd  Pending Reservation*
*January 9th  *
*January 16th  *
*January 23rd - *
*January 30th  *

*Our 2010 Banquet is Thursday February 26th, 2010, we may schedule some dates in February if someone is able to hunt him the 1st or 2nd weekend for something or take him on a cool trip somewhere.*


----------



## anon12162011

Branta said:


> Oregon: 11/20-28
> 
> Prince Edward Island & NB: 12/4 - 12/13
> 
> If that doesn't work for you, I could take him across the creek in december too.
> 
> (love the idea on signing. can I make a recommendation? Ask to have them sign the keel. Have Chris make wide, exaggerated keels and you can continually replace the keel. all said and done, you should have a nice piece with 3-5 keels from all over the continent!)


Hey Branta,

We may have to do some brainstorming to some other dates that might work for you, unfortunately there are already two other hunts on those dates you are going to be gone :sad: 

I like the keel idea, for this year though, we are going with the game plan on having all the hunters "authenticate" the decoy and sign it wherever they want to on it. We may very well have to try the keel plan next year, thanks for the tip!


----------



## anon12162011

*Make sure and keep checking this link often! We will be keeping up to date stories of Bob on our website!*

http://www.westmichigandeltawaterfowl.org/Bob_The_Traveling_Decoy.html


----------



## anon12162011

*9/12/09*
*Location: Michigan Waterfowl Festival*
*Site: Michigan Waterfowl Festival, Pointe Mouillee State Game Area*


Well, we had planned on taking Bob on his inaugural hunt this morning and put him on some early geese, but none of us had any geese lined up....SO, we made a last minute decision to make a little roadtrip with Bob.

Myself and fellow Delta member and Bob organizer Casey Vandyke departed at 5am from Spring Lake and headed over to Lake Odessa to meet two other friends and members, Eric and Corey.

We got to Lake Odessa about 6am and made the treck over to Pointe Mouillee.

This was all of our's first trip to the festival, including Bob's.

We were going with the intention of meeting (in my opinion) the best live duck caller there is, Kent Cullum. Kent has blown for Echo Game Calls and is the 2007 and 2008 World's Live Duck Calling Champion. kent is launching a new line of duck calls called, "Hobo Championship Duck Calls". These calls were being launched at Pointe Mouillee and that is the first place to buy them. We have all followed Kent online and in Echo's videos and have really admired him for awhile and the buzz we had heard was that his duck calls are the bset thing to ever hit the market.

Well, we got over there and tracked down Kent, they had drove all night from Tennessee to set their booth up in the morning and he was floored that we had made the treck clear over from West Michigan to meet him and test run his calls that we had heard so much about.

Well, after some great conversation with Kent, we were quick to figure out that these calls are quite possibly THE best duck call we had ever laid our hands on. Needless to say, we all walked out of there with a Hobo Prime Meat single reed and a couple left with Hobo ICU2's in double reeds.

We told Kent the story of the traveling decoy and he thought it was a great idea and when I told him that we wanted him to be the first to sign it, he was blown away. Kent happily signed the decoy "2007 + 2008 World Live Duck Calling Champion Kent Cullum". We shook his hand, said some goodbyes, tucked Bob back in my blind bag and hit the road back to West Michigan. It was a GREAT and Worthwhile Roadtrip and I'm telling you, I have encountered just about anyone in the industry at shows and what not and aside from him honestly being the best duck caller I've ever heard, he was the nicest and most personable person as well.

Enjoy the Pictures!!

From Left to Right-Corey, Eric, Kent, Casey, Myself










2 Time World Duck Calling Champion and Call Maker Kent Cullum Signing Bob











Me and Kent with two Hobo Calls and Bob









Bob was hungry and so were we and he preferred the Canton White Castle!









Bob on top of the sign, getting ready to take flight back to West Michigan!


----------



## Blazin Guns

Did Bob make it out for a goose hunt today?


----------



## anon12162011

Blazin Guns said:


> Did Bob make it out for a goose hunt today?


 
Unfortunately no, Bob rode with me while I got my first truck, If I would've been thinking I should've took some pictures

Hopefully he will get out within the next 2 days, if not, he's got all next weekend for the Youth Hunt.


----------



## Quack Wacker

First Customers ever! Hopefully Kent wins the 2009 and we can have him update the signature.


----------



## anon12162011

*We are slowly, but surely, rebuilding our website.*

*We are gearing up for Bob to really get cranking here soon and are making some changes along the way.*

*Stop on by and check 'er out!*

*Hopefully some new Marsh Tips COMING SOON!!!!!!*

*http://westmichigandeltawaterfowl.org*


----------



## Blazin Guns

Bob finally got out for his first hunt of the season. Bob did his job and brought some ducks in.

Ryan Pearson won a youth hunt at our chapters Youth Waterfowl Day this year. 

Saturday morning in the Muskegon River Flats Ryan was able to get 2 woodducks. He got a shot at a goose, but it got away. We didn't see many ducks or geese flying, but Ryan had a good time, and that's what counts when youth are involved.

I'll post pics (once I figure out how to)


----------



## HunterHawk

that is pretty sweet... ill have to check season dates out here in colorado... if he can make it out in any late season fill in dates ill let you know....

i like this whole update thing like withe white castle... that was great!:lol:


----------



## anon12162011

HunterHawk said:


> that is pretty sweet... ill have to check season dates out here in colorado... if he can make it out in any late season fill in dates ill let you know....
> 
> i like this whole update thing like withe white castle... that was great!:lol:


 
Thanks man, We'll keep you posted...It looks like the last 2 weeks of December might be free and then 3 out of 4 weekends in January too, so keep us in mind!

Bob is getting ready to really get rocking here soon...

He will be hunting Paradise, MI this coming weekend for the UP opener, then to the NW Lower Peninsula for the Middle Zone Opener, then Out to North Dakota and thats just a taste, he is solid booked from now through Mid December, so hopefully there are going to be some great travels!


----------



## HunterHawk

This will be my 1st year hunting out here but i just looked and it looks like season ends 1-24-10  so im sure i could try to make it out after the MI season if nothing else...


----------



## anon12162011

Here is the most current schedule, there are a couple openings that have occurred due to cancellations and what not.

If you want to get signed up, don't hesitate...EMAIL

[email protected]

Thanks!

Ryan

---------------------

September 12th  Pointe Mouillee Waterfowl Festival
September 19th  Chapter Youth Waterfowl Hunt in Muskegon
September 26th  Chapter Member Marc Curtis, Paradise UP Trip

October 3rd  Branta, MS Member, Lelanau County Hunt (Where he first hunted 30 years ago!)
October 10th  Casey Vandyke, Chapter Member - North Dakota
October 17th  Quaackwhacker MS Member  West Michigan Hunt 
October 24th  Blazin Guns (Kevin Bouwman), MS Member and Delta Chair-Drummond Island
October 31st -- Chris Simpson, *Bobs Creator*

November 7th  Quack Wacker, MS and WMDW Member
November 14th  Shiawassee Kid, East Side Hunt
November 21st  Duck Commander 101, Southgate Area, Southeast MI Hunt
November 28th  OPEN

December 5th  BucknDuck, Saginaw Bay diver Hunt
December 12th  TSS Caddis and KLR, Alaska
December 19th  Reserved For Travel Time
December 26th  OPEN

January 2nd  Blazin Guns
Janaury 3rd  Blazin Guns
January 9th  OPEN
January 16th  OPEN
January 23rd - OPEN
January 30th  OPEN

Following the weekend of January 30th, Bob will be mailed back to the West Michigan Chapter if he is still in transit as soon as possible, so that Bobs book and photo album and all journal entries can be compiled.

Our 2010 Banquet is Thursday February 26th, 2010, where Bob will make his final trip to the auction block and home with one lucky person!


----------



## anon12162011

*I am posting this on Blazin Gun's behalf.....Kevin Bouwman who took Ryan Pearson who won the West Michigan Chapter Youth Hunt this year at our Youth Clinic...Enjoy!*

*--------------------*
Bob finally got out for his first hunt of the season. Bob did his job and brought some ducks in.

Ryan Pearson won a youth hunt at our chapters Youth Waterfowl Day this year. 

Saturday morning in the Muskegon River Flats Ryan was able to get 2 woodducks. He got a shot at a goose, but it got away. We didn't see many ducks or geese flying, but Ryan had a good time, and that's what counts when youth are involved.





Gunner



Ryan, Gunner, Bob and His Woodies!



Ryan Pearson



Ryan and Bob



Ryan signing Bob



Bob



Ryan and His Dad!


----------



## Blazin Guns

Thanks BigR


----------



## waxico

What's the prize for the first BB embedded in Bob?


----------



## anon12162011

I don't think there will be any prizes rewarded for first BB's, as we don't want to encourage Bob's demise of being blown apart!:SHOCKED:


----------



## waxico

Sorry, I'm getting a carved Black Duck decoy with Dad's ashes in it, and there will be a SEVERE penalty for the person that shoots Dad.

I just haven't figured out what yet.


----------



## anon12162011

Anyone participating in the Traveling decoy, make sure and check your email.

I sent out an email this morning with some documents you will need when you hunt him, let me know if you have any questions.


Good Luck this weekend!

Ryan


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

waxico said:


> Dan:
> You get Trailer Guy's phone #?
> That thing looks AWESOME for left hand turns...
> 
> Someone had a jack knife problem?


ya i bet someone was pissed about their launching capabilities, lol.


----------



## anon12162011

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> my sig's on the bottom....that alone will guarantee it fetches a HUGE price!


 
I can see it now...Ladies will be throwing bra's and panties reminscent of a Tom Jones Concert when we tell them at the Banquet, "oh and by the way, this is signed by the one and only Shiawassee Kid":lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

BigR said:


> I can see it now...Ladies will be throwing bra's and panties reminscent of a Tom Jones Concert when we tell them at the Banquet, "oh and by the way, this is signed by the one and only Shiawassee Kid":lol:


exactly... i can send some signed 8x10's for ya to display with it if you like. :lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis

Quack Wacker said:


> I bet you would change your tune if we were all or some of us were famous. But I am not a betting man


You get Barry Sanders to sign it and I'll change my tune


----------



## anon12162011

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> exactly... i can send some signed 8x10's for ya to display with it if you like. :lol:


 
hahaha, that would be great! People would be so confused as to whats up with the 8x10's..it would add to the attraction to Bob.


----------



## TSS Caddis

I keep waiting to hear this was all an elaborate plan to get Shiawasee Kid's signature and address as evidence in a court case:lol:


----------



## KLR

TSS Caddis said:


> You get Barry Sanders to sign it and I'll change my tune


Barry Sanders??? The subject of famous people comes up, and you default to Barry Sanders?? :lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis

KLR said:


> Barry Sanders??? The subject of famous people comes up, and you default to Barry Sanders?? :lol:


Sorry Dan, for you, Lady Gaga.


----------



## KLR

TSS Caddis said:


> Sorry Dan, for you, Lady Gaga.


 
Too late...1988 called and they want their Heisman Trophy winner back. How does your wife feel about your #20 poster on the back of the bedroom door??


----------



## Branta

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> exactly... i can send some signed 8x10's for ya to display with it if you like. :lol:


Fat Elvis Only. that's your best bet.

Bob's not cursed. he's just a hater... of geese
We mauled them when Bob was centering the rig!


I think the sigs add something to it. it'd be like buying a Wings jersey where everyone signed the INSIDE - you know... so it would look "nice" on the outside.  

i've got plans for ol' bob to put a smack down on his brethern Cans in late december.


----------



## TSS Caddis

Branta said:


> i've got plans for ol' bob to put a smack down on his brethern Cans in late december.


Who are you giving him to?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

TSS Caddis said:


> Who are you giving him to?


beat me to it.....branta must be hunting with me or something that weekend.


----------



## TSS Caddis

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> beat me to it.....branta must be hunting with me or something that weekend.


:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Quack Wacker

Kid how where the rest of your hunts?


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator

Quack Wacker said:


> Kid how where the rest of your hunts?


That might be cyber-scouting.:lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

Quack Wacker said:


> Kid how where the rest of your hunts?


so bad this weekend i didn't even go back out. seriously, hard to motivate when 20 birds are being taken all day on the whole flats.


----------



## just ducky

BigR said:


> Thanks for the kind words! If you have any interest in hunting him on a late season goose...


:yikes::yikes::yikes: Egads Ryan...you OBVIOUSLY haven't heard of my love of the black and white trash chickens :lol: But ol' bob sure would look nice floating on a certain large diver pothole near a certain church in North Dakota, now wouldn't he Shiawassee Kid? Damn, I'd love to have a picture of him there, with the church in the background. Course, you could always photoshop one of those pics you took last year :lol:


----------



## just ducky

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> so bad this weekend i didn't even go back out. seriously, hard to motivate when 20 birds are being taken all day on the whole flats.


boy am I glad I was chasing four-legged tenderloins instead  And now that that little diversion is done, back to the friggin' ducks.


----------



## TSS Caddis

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> so bad this weekend i didn't even go back out. seriously, hard to motivate when 20 birds are being taken all day on the whole flats.


No toon hunts? I'd have thought that is was good at the point on Sun since most of the birds we saw Sunday were headed in that direction. We were about 6 miles out Sunday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

TSS Caddis said:


> No toon hunts? I'd have thought that is was good at the point on Sun since most of the birds we saw Sunday were headed in that direction. We were about 6 miles out Sunday.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


toon is parked at the barn. sooner or later i'll get that sucker launched.


----------



## anon12162011

THE BIG EVENT IS ALMOST HERE! The 2010 West Michigan Chapter of Delta Waterfowl Winter Event. The event is coming up on February 25th and some of the early bird deadlines are *FAST* approaching!
[/COLOR]​For those of you who haven't got your registration forms in the mail yet there is still time. *Remember if your registration is postmarked February 5 or earlier you are automatically entered in a drawing for a muzzle loader and a $100 raffle package...So don't wait. *You don't want to miss this great *event*!!! I'll give you a sneak peek at some of the great items we have lined up for this *event*.

Last year people who attended the event asked for more guns. WellGuess what? *WE **DOUBLED** THE NUMBER OF GUNS ON THE RAFFLE TABLES FOR THIS YEARS EVENT!!! * 

Our committee has been working tirelessly for the last eight months planning this event. We have been pounding the pavement and donations have been pouring in from some of the countrys top sporting goods and outdoor manufacturers. We have also got more products to fill the larger venue we have moved to! This years event will feature full body and floater decoys from several of the top decoy manufactures including Avery, Hardcore, Final Approach, Mojo, Dakota Decoys and Higdon. Including many greenhead gear FFD elites and *one of a kind* exclusive decoys which cant be found anywhere locally in West Michigan or at any other Sporting Event! We've got prints from top artists such as the Terry Redlin and Zettie Jones. 

We've got layout blinds, duck and goose calls from some of the industrys top manufacturers, field logic archery targets, an ice shanty, guns of every type including Muzzleloaders, rimfires, centerfire rifles, over/under, pump and auto loading shotguns. We even have a crossbow by Tenpoint Technologies, who is the leader in the crossbow industry! Weve got a 2010 Manitoba spring snow goose hunt up for grabs as well as a Canada goose hunt with one of Michigan's premier goose guides. We've got a slew of one-of-a-kind *Delta* Waterfowl items that you can't get anywhere except this *event including a donation of some unique Jack Miner Collectibles**!!!* This will also be your last chance to see Bob the traveling decoy before he makes his final appearance in the live auction. 

This is just a peek at whats in store for the people who attend this event. We still have a huge number of donations and products coming in as we make our final preparations.

Remember a fabulous buffet style dinner of Spice Crusted Pork Loin and Sautéed Chicken Breast with portabellas and free bottomless cups of beer and soda are included in the price of your ticket. Bottom line is this is going to be a good time and you don't want to miss out on attending. This event sold out last year and you dont want to be that guy who missed one of Michigans greatest outdoor events! *So don't delay get your registration in the mail today!!!* 

*You can check out our website at:*
*www.westmichigandeltawaterfowl.org*
*For all Event information, registration forms, and More!*

*We hope to see everyone there!*

*Sincerely,*
*The **West Michigan** Chapter of Delta Waterfowl Committee*
*PS, ANYONE interested in bidding on Bob The Traveling Decoy along with his hardcover book of all his hunts and photos, PLEASE contact us so we can arrange for remote bidding via phone the time of the Live Auction!*


----------



## waxico

Driving 3 hours to meet my west coast brothers, c/o Caddis


----------



## Quack Wacker

Glad to hear you are making it over, bring some items for the goods drive to win a muzzle loader as well.


----------



## TSS Caddis

Quack Wacker said:


> Glad to hear you are making it over, bring some items for the goods drive to win a muzzle loader as well.


Aren't muzzle loaders for deer hunting? I thought that is what people that don't know how to duck hunt did?


----------



## waxico

hunted Harsens with a 10ga. side by side muzzle loader.

He had 15 pre measured shot and powder preloads, and did get checked once.

It had s---l----o----w muzzle velocity.


----------



## King Quack

waxico said:


> Driving 3 hours to meet my west coast brothers, c/o Caddis


I can't wait to meet the one and only Mr. Waxico


----------



## King Quack

I know several of the guys on the M-S forum have purchased tables already and some of our East side brethren have been rumored to be making the trip to the West coast. I'm just wondering who else is attending this event? We've got people coming from all over the state of Michigan already and possible a table or two of our brothers from Canada.

*Once again the tables are selling better than expected and we had a pretty good surge in tables sales last week, so you don't want to wait on getting your registration in the mail!!! There is still time to get in the early bird raffle this coming week. * Believe me you don't want to miss this event!!! If you have any questions or would like more information feel free to PM me.


----------



## King Quack

*Drum Roll Please!!! *​After a much anticipated wait, the book chronicling Bob's travels around North America is finally done. Bob and his log book will be auctioned at our up coming event on February 25th, 2010. If you would like to bid on this unique book and decoy, but are unable to attend the event in person please contact Big R or Highcaliberconsecrator and they can arrange remote bidding on this item. *Our chapter would like to thank everyone who took the time to participate in this project...Without hunters like you this never would have been possible. * Big R and Highcaliberconsecrator deserve a huge pat on the back for taking on this project and putting together a stunning book. We hope next year more folks will get involved...I hear there may be a fully flocked coot decoy in the works.:lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis

Lookes great!

Where did you have the book made? I've done the Kodak photo books before, but I really like the cover on Bob's better.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator

Book was created using Blurb.com Its roughly 180 pages and everyone that contributed is in there...logs and pics. For not knowing what we (BigR included) were doing, it didn't come out too bad.

Fully flocked "Carl the Coot" for next season????:lol:

Suggestions??????


----------



## FullBody

Looks great! Cant wait to check it out.


----------



## KLR

Kudo's guys on the effort put into this project - it turned out well.






Put a NC swan/scoter hunt in Jan '11 on your list for the next one.


----------

